# kohler courage



## 101b-man (Apr 10, 2016)

does a kohler courage 23hp v-twin have compression release on cam?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Service manuals can be downloaded here:
http://www.kohlerengines.com/manuals/landing.htm


----------



## 101b-man (Apr 10, 2016)

thanks,didn't know about courage engine,got one that want crank good,ajusted valves and still not cranking good,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

101b-man said:


> thanks,didn't know about courage engine,got one that want crank good,ajusted valves and still not cranking good,


Spec sheet for Courage twin engine show that it's equipped with an ACR. 

I can't recall the cam on a Courage twin, but the last single cyl Courage I tore down had one on the exhaust cam I believe.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Funny, I just spoke with our Kohler distributor recently as we had a Courage hard-cranking issue. The engine had no "BUMP" effect on either valve as we turned it over by hand, and being a bit unfamiliar with "homeowner" engines, contacted them. We were told that _NO_ Kohler (current model) twins have an ACR. So I left it at that...but that information was WRONG.

From Kohler's SV service manual, quote from pg. 19:

(http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_20_690_01.pdf)

"These engines are equipped with an automatic compression release (ACR) mechanism. It is diffi cult to obtain an accurate compression reading because of ACR mechanism. As an alternative, use cylinder leakdown test described below.
below."


----------



## 101b-man (Apr 10, 2016)

thanks for post, yes I have check for (BUMP) on valves to and has none,but I thanking v-twin engine that big going have to have some kind of (ACR).


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mind you, I can only go by what I've read or been told...I haven't had a Courage apart myself.


----------

